# Stocking Help



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Been searching for a supplier of yearling Blue cats for my new pond about to be stocked in about 3 months. I have searched all over Ohio and confirmed with the Ohio's aquaculture and DNR that no one raises Blues here in Ohio so I have started looking at In and KY for a supplier that could overnight me about 30 6" blues but so far no luck. I do keep finding folks who will sell me full sized blues but that is not what i want. I might add before folks tell me its the wrong thing to do is that after much research, blues actually top out at a smaller size then channels in a smaller pond ( ~1 acre) and have a smaller mouth then a simillar sized channel and while the channels Might spwn and cause a problem, Blues need more moving current so ther eis no chance at all they will reproduce, another featue making them more desireable then Channels. 

I need to do this in late June when fish are in the 4-6" size frame since most commercial places put the feed to them and can get them close to 3 lbs after 1 year for commercial purposes.

Can anyone help me locate a supplier of them in a nearby state? 
Much appreciated

Salmonid


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pfeiffer fish hatchery in Kentucky raises bluecats, check with them Salmonoid.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark, 
I really don't think that blues top out in ponds. At OSU's fish hatchery in Piketon they have a pond with blue cats in it, grown from young, and they're massive. But I suppose if you gott'em small and ate'em before they got massive it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

fishman is right, blues will not top out in a pond, even if it is one acre. Just depends on what they have in there to eat. They will top out once there is nothing else for them to eat.

I work at Marlow's Fisheries, and I'm no expert, but I've been out there for a few years now, and that's what I've seen. If your pond is an acre or less, I seriously doubt that you will have a problem with spawning. Especially if you have some gills or hybrid gills in there. The hybrid gills are a great fish for smaller ponds when it comes to keeping hatch limits down. They get really big too.
When I first started there I always thought it would be cool to fill up a lake with blues and flats, but it not as easy as it might sound, and the smaller your lake the worse it gets. Blues and Flats will litterly eat everything you have in your pond, and if it isn't big enough to self sustain the smaller fish, you'll end up with a lot of water and only a handful of medium sized fish.

Give me a yell if ya end up decieding on channels or other kinds of fish.

Dave


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Dave we can advertise in this forum anymore it's against the TOS since another lake management company is advertising here. Ironic they arn't hear helping people out though 

It's just in this forum though, still free game via PM's and other forums.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, advertising here or in any other forum doesn't fly period without an ad agreement with OGF. Doesn't matter who the sponsor is


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

sorry about that guys. Didn't mean to break any rules. I fixed my signature.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishman, I have actually spoke with the guys who advertise here ( a good friend of mine works for them) and like everyone else, they do not know of any Blues, but I did find some 4-6" Ill probably be picking up in another month. I also did verify from several hatheries out of state tht they will indeed continue to grow no matter the size of the puddle so you were right,

Ill be contacting JFH to schedule my FH and GS stocking here in a few days but plan to stock them about the 3rd week of March, weather pending. Will have to bucket them about 150 feet from the truck to the pond as its so soft with no grass yet. ( Ill bribe Dink with KFC to come and help..hint, hint) 

Thanks for everyones help, i appreciate it!
Salmonid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah don't sweat it man, the driver will do all the work while you sit back and laugh at him slipping and sliding all way through the mud


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I also did verify from several hatheries out of state tht they will indeed continue to grow no matter the size of the puddle


I'm confused. So you still think it's a good idea to stock a pond with blues? I have no first hand knowledge, but it sounds like a bad idea to me. I'm sure things will go well for the first 5 years or so, but I could foresee trouble down the road.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I hear ya and still not sure but thinking of only putting a dozen or so in there and catching them out once they get so big and not replacing them. They will be fed on a ruitine so getting them back out shoudlnt be too big a problem but I do fully understand what your saying...
Salmonid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Magis just misread is all. Eattem when they're 2 pounds or so and I highly doubt it would be a problem.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I suppose your right. If you know how many are in there and they don't spawn, and are used to being fed, you should be able to keep them in check.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't understand why you would want to eat a blue cat at all, I would rather poach a converse all-star.


----------

